# "WADE'S WORLD - WADE SIMMONS'S EXKLUSIVE KOLUMNE AUF BIKEACTION.DE"



## Phil Claus (16. Juni 2004)

Wade Simmons, "Godfather of Freeriding" wird ab sofort für BIKEACTION in regelmässigen Abständen über seine Erlebnisse als Teamfahrer des Rocky Mountain VITTEL+energy Teams berichten. In seiner Kolumne werden die Leser von BIKEACTION.de erfahren, wie das Leben eines Rocky Mountain Froriders aussieht. Selbstverständlich dient die Kolumne auch als Plattform für die neuesten Termine und Events der Rocky Mountain VITTEL+energy Frorider, sowie Informationen zu Ihrem Equipment. "Wir sind Wade sehr dankbar, dass er mit dieser Kolumne unseren Lesern die Möglichkeit gibt, kompetentes Backgroundwissen der Freeride Szene aus erster Hand zu erhalten," äusserte sich Phil Claus, Customer Relationship Manager BIKEACTION GmbH.

ENTER WADE'S WORLD HERE


----------

